# Macintosh + Softwareentwicklung



## jonirio (21. Dez 2007)

Gibt es unter Softwareentwickler, Programmier ect. , die für ihre Arbeit einen Mac nutzen. Falls ja, gibt es probleme(Porgrammen ,Einstellungen usw)?
Falls nein, Wieso nicht? Taugt ein MAc dafür nicht?

gruss
jonirio


----------



## Guest (21. Dez 2007)

Such dir was aus: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads


----------



## AlArenal (21. Dez 2007)

jonirio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es unter Softwareentwickler, Programmier ect. , die für ihre Arbeit einen Mac nutzen.



Nein. Software für den Mac wird unter MS DOS 3.11 entwickelt. Erst wenn alles fertig, die CDs und DVDs gebrannt, die Handbücher gedruckt und die Software fertig kartoniert, verschweißt und verschifft ist, darf sich jeder Entwickler die eigene Software zum Vorzugspreis kaufen und testen, ob die Software, an der er und die 30 anderen Entwickler die letzten 2 Jahre gearbeitet haben, auch tatsächlich aufm Mac läuft.

Bisher hatten sie immer Glück.

Gerüchten zufolge sollen Mac-Coder auch überproportional häufig Lotto-Jackpots abräumen....


----------



## jonirio (21. Dez 2007)

Ne ich will doch nur eure Meinung dazu hören. Ob man damit arbeiten kann. Hat man mehr probleme damit im gegensatz zu einen Windows Pc? Allgemein jetzt und nicht nur mit Java


----------



## joniriono (21. Dez 2007)

Danke Mallorca Man


----------



## AlArenal (21. Dez 2007)

Schitteböhn 

Im Ernst:
Wenn du dir diverse Screencasts anschaust, egal ob Java, Ruby on Rails, sonstwas.. wirst du feststellen, dass sehr viele Entwickler (gerade im Web-Bereich) auf Mac arbeiten. Wenn man sich die letzten java Worlds angeschaut hat, hat man allerorten nur noch Entwickler mit Mac Notebooks gesehen.

Sinnigerweise wird native Mac-Software auch auf Macs entwickelt, vorzugsweise in Objective-C.


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Dez 2007)

jonirio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es unter Softwareentwickler, Programmier ect. , die für ihre Arbeit einen Mac nutzen.


Nein, natürlich nicht!



			
				jonirio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falls ja, gibt es probleme(Porgrammen ,Einstellungen usw)?



Aber sicher! Es fängt allein schon damit an, daß es im Mac schwer ist,
die ganz normale Windows-Registry anzusprechen. Manche behaupten
sogar, das Mac-OS hätte noch nicht mal eine Registry!  :shock: 

Genauso schlecht sieht es mit stinknormalen *exe*-Dateien aus,
die laufen noch nicht mal auf einem Mac!



			
				jonirio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Taugt ein MAc dafür nicht?



Nein, er taugt für sowas nicht.

Ein Mac ist ein reiner Spielecomputer wie damals der Atari-ST, von der Firma Commodore,
deren damaliger Chef Jack Tramiel sowieso ein
halber Pole war. Was soll man von so einem schon erwarten...  ???:L


----------



## AlArenal (22. Dez 2007)

Wobei der Atari ST von Shiraz Shivji für Atari entwickelt wurde (daher auch der Name *Atari* ST) 

Zum Spielen war eher der Amiga 500. Der war dann auch von Commodore.. 

Der Kreis ist geschlossen.


----------



## assoziatives pseudonym (22. Dez 2007)

is die Weihnchtszeit gleichzeitig die Zeit der Clowns? Ihr solltet euch mal ernsthaft überlegen was ihr hier wollt ... er hat eine ernsthafte Frage gestellt und bekam fast nur Klugschiss-Antworten von den lokalen Witzmachern! Geht besser heise.de besuchen, dort gibts mehr von euch  :applaus:

Um die Frage mal ernsthaft und ganz ohne "ololololo du kackboon!"-Kindergebrabbel zu beantworten:

*Ja, Java ist eine plattformunabhängige Sprache, und solange du auch umsichtig und effizient programmierst wird es nur wenige Probleme geben. Du solltest eben darauf achten, dass du entweder keine Systemspezifischen Dinge einbaust ODER selbige an den Macintosh bindest, dann wird dein Programm eben auch nur dort laufen ... is deine Entscheidung, ich persönlich würde ersteres bevorzugen*


----------



## AlArenal (23. Dez 2007)

Er hat nicht nach Java gefragt. Wer seine Frage falsch stellt, kann keine "richtige" Antwort erwarten. Um das zu wissen, muss man nicht wie Deep Thought erst Millionen Jahre lang vor sich hinrechnen...

P.S.:
Nur weil Spezialist drauf steht, muss noch lange keiner drin sein...


----------



## assoziatives pseudonym (23. Dez 2007)

offenbar bist du noch sehr jung (ob geistig oder körperlich sei mal dahingestellt) .... musst noch viel lernen, unter anderem was das Wort "Pseudonym" bedeutet. 

Geh besser mit deinen Freunden (hoffentlich hast du welche!) spielen, der IT-Bereich birgt definitiv keine Zukunft für Menschen deines Schlages, du hast garantiert andere, wohl ausgeprägte Fähigkeiten.

P.S.: Niemand hat mit dir geredet, zu antworten wenn jemand "Idiot melde dich!" in den Wald ruft ist nicht gerade die klügste Entscheidung ... auch das wirst du mit zunehmendem Alter merken 
(Ja, bist ein *ganz* ein großer, ich weiss!)


----------



## minos5000 (23. Dez 2007)

Von Java und Mac halte ich nicht viel, da Apple Java selber released und nicht Sun und die lassen sich teilweise ganz schön Zeit bzw. bieten neue Javaversionen nur an, wenn du auch das neuste OS kaufst.
Die Probleme hat man bei Linux und Windows nicht. Aber glücklicherweise läuft das jetzt nativ auf Macs, so daß man im Notfall darauf ausweichen kann.


----------



## Jango (23. Dez 2007)

tha_specializt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...zu antworten wenn jemand "Idiot melde dich!" in den Wald ruft ist nicht gerade die klügste Entscheidung


Warum machst du es dann?  ???:L


----------



## assoziatives pseudonym (23. Dez 2007)

Du verdrehst gerade die Realität ... Guck dir nochmal an wie die Konstellation "der rufende --> Depp, der antwortet" war


----------



## SnooP (23. Dez 2007)

Fragt sich dann nur wer sich hier schneller zum Deppen macht  ... - Leute es ist Weihnachten, nehmt doch alles nich so ernst


----------



## weihnachtsmann (23. Dez 2007)

@Leroy42

Ein Mac ist ein reiner Spielecomputer wie damals der Atari-ST, von der Firma Commodore,
deren damaliger Chef Jack Tramiel sowieso ein
halber Pole war. Was soll man von so einem schon erwarten...  ???:L[/quote]

Was meinst du denn damit was man da erwarten kann wenn einer Pole ist?

Der erste Satz deines Wikipediaartikels lautet:

1944 wurde Tramiel von den Nationalsozialisten ins KZ Auschwitz verschleppt.

Und wenn ich jetzt fragen würde was man von den Deutschen erwarten kann was sagt du dann?

Ich hoffe du meintest des nicht ernst...


----------



## weihnachtsmann (23. Dez 2007)

Ich wollte in meinem vorigen Post nichts gegen Deutsche sagen. Ich wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen wie sinnlos Steorotype und Vorurteile sind.
Ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass meine Postings nichts thematisch mit dem Thread zu tun haben, aber da dieser nicht so ganz sinnvoll ist, denke ich nicht viel kaputtgemacht zu haben.

Wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## ARadauer (24. Dez 2007)

ned streiten! es ist weihnachten!    

also wenn du java unter mac entwickeln möchtest, sollte es grundsätzlich, da java plattformunabhängig ist, keine probleme geben.


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Dez 2007)

weihnachtsmann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen wie sinnlos Steorotype und Vorurteile sind.



Das kann ich voll unterschreiben.

Ich drücke mich eben, gerade vor Weihnachten, etwas mißverständlich aus  ???:L   (  )


----------



## Gast (29. Dez 2007)

hat hier eigentlich schon mal einer das eigentliche problem erwähnt?

java 1.6 gibts (noch) nicht auf mac


----------



## Jango (29. Dez 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java 1.6 gibts (noch) nicht auf mac


Das hat hier keiner gefragt...  ???:L


----------



## AlArenal (29. Dez 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hat hier eigentlich schon mal einer das eigentliche problem erwähnt?
> 
> java 1.6 gibts (noch) nicht auf mac



Doch, als Beta für Mac OS X 10.5


----------



## maki (29. Dez 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hat hier eigentlich schon mal einer das eigentliche problem erwähnt?
> 
> java 1.6 gibts (noch) nicht auf mac


Weiss nicht, in meinem beruflichen Umfeld ist Java 6 völlig uninteressant, wichtig ist, das Java 5 (oft noch 1.4) samt J2EE(1.3/1.4) unterstützt wird, Java 5 EE ist auch interessant, aber Java 6?
Nö, Java 6 ist noch nicht wichtig, dass wird sich natürlich irgendwann ändern.

Wer entwickelt hier auf einem Apple/Mac?


----------



## Roar (29. Dez 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer entwickelt hier auf einem Apple/Mac?


in ner firma wo ich mal praktikum gemacht hab haben alle auf macs entwickelt, war aber fast ausschließlich server-zeug.
privat benutz ich den mac nur zum testen (und daran wird sich auch mit java 6 nichts ändern) und manchmal vielleicht zum rumspielen mit objective-c (wobei ich mich frage warum es nich viel mehr obj-c entwickler gibt, denn die ganzen cocoa apis sind schon ziemlich geil  und macht damit den mac als plattform eigentlich unschlagbar (aus entwicklersicht) :lol: )


----------



## maki (29. Dez 2007)

Danke Roar,

scheint so, als ob ich der Plattform zu skeptisch gegenüber gestanden bin, Vorurteile eben 

Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal einen genaueren Blick auf die Dinger werfen.


----------



## weihnachtsmann (30. Dez 2007)

@Leroy
Jo sowas passiert uns allen. Mal was hingeschrieben und jeder interpretiert das anders. Ist halt in Foren so.
Wünsche Dir nen guten Rutsch. :lol:

Naja ich kann die Meinung nicht teilen, dass es nichts ausmacht, dass Java6 zuerzeit nicht auf dem mac läuft. Wir haben im Rahmen eines Hochschulprojektes die Notwendigkeit auf das Systemtray zuzugreifen .Und das geht ohne Java6 eben nicht so gut.
Ein Kommilitone von mir war vor 2jahren auf java5 auf nem mac angwiesen und hätte damals über 100€ für ein update ausgeben müssen um das nutzen zu können.
Also ich will apple nicht schlecht machen sondern auf existierende Probleme hinweisen.

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch in Neue Jahr


----------



## Roar (30. Dez 2007)

weihnachtsmann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja ich kann die Meinung nicht teilen, dass es nichts ausmacht, dass Java6 zuerzeit nicht auf dem mac läuft. Wir haben im Rahmen eines Hochschulprojektes die Notwendigkeit auf das Systemtray zuzugreifen .Und das geht ohne Java6 eben nicht so gut.


das geht auch mit jdic auf den mac  :toll:


----------



## weihnachtsmann (31. Dez 2007)

@Roar
Okay wieder was dazugelernt. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass es ohne Java6 gar nicht geht.
Trotzdem ist es hinderlich wenn apple nicht rechtzeitig nachzieht mit der neusten Javaversion. Diesmal war zum Beispiel das IPhone dran schuld.

Darauf wollte ich aufmerksam machen.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Dez 2007)

Nun, wer sich einen Mac kauft, sollte sich bewusst sein, dass er ab und an mal das System upgraden muss und das dies nicht umsonst ist. Man kann es natürlich auch wie Microsoft machen, 6 Jahre nichts von sich hören lassen und dann mit viel Tamtam ein System rausbringen, dass kaum gemachte Versprechen einlöst.
Ich nehme an, dass ein Mac-Käufer den passenden finanziellen Background hat sich dann und wann mal ein Update für Mac OS X zu kaufen, wenn es Not tut.

Wie Roar schon schrieb gibt es mehr als eine Lösung für euer konkretes Problem. Mit etwas Suche hätte man das auch gefunden. Hier war nicht Java6 das Problem, sondern die Entwickler. Wegen solch eines Features gleich Java6 als Systemvoraussetzung zu definieren ist nicht sehr weitsichtig gedacht. Aber das lernt ihr vielleicht auch noch, spätestens im Job


----------



## weihnachtsmann (31. Dez 2007)

> Wegen solch eines Features gleich Java6 als Systemvoraussetzung zu definieren ist nicht sehr weitsichtig gedacht.


Ich habe mich auf Hochschulanforderungen bezogen. Wenn der Prof meint man muß Java6 verwenden kann man leider nicht viel diskutieren.
Bei dem zweiten Beispiel von Java1.4 auf Java1.5 war es dasselbe..der Prof hat Java5 als Voraussetzung genannt, ich meine noch wegen Generics.
Es geht halt eben nicht immer mit fremden Biblotheken, manchmal braucht man wirklich die aktuellste Javaversion.
Dass es im Beruf aber anders ist, kann ich mir vorstellen. 
Und bei apple muß man manchmal das kleingeld dann aufbringen um eben die aktuellste Version zu bekommen. Darauf wollte ich eigentlich aufmerksam machen. Ansonsten bin ich überzeugt, dass ein Mac-System zum Entwickeln gut ist. 

Also guten Rutsch... [/quote]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 9001 (8. Jan 2008)

Ich bin - auch ohne "finanziellen Background", der einem regelmäßige Upgrades ermöglicht - Mac-Nutzer. Und das sehr gerne.
Ich finde die Java-Integration in das System ausgesprochen gut, nicht zuletzt, weil durch das Konzept der Application-Bundles ein Java-Programm sich dem Anwender genauso zeigen kann, wie ein natives.
Zudem bietet MacOS den Unix-Unterbau mit allem drum und dran inklusive einer vollwertigen Konsole und den wichtigen Skriptsprachen. Mir persönlich ist das sehr wichtig, ich möchte das nicht missen. Die Windows-Eingabeaufforderung ist dagegen ja nur ein Spielzeug.


----------



## AlArenal (8. Jan 2008)

Das ist mit ein Grund warum der Mac seit OS X gerade bei Entwicklern sehr beliebt ist. Jeder, der mal an einem ordentlichen System gesessen hat bekommt bei Windows doch das kalte Kotzen 

MS, nicht ganz doof, hat dafür aber doch die Monad rausgebracht.. d.h. .. ich glaube die heißt offiziell mittlerweile anders.. Darin kann man den kompletten .NET Schmu nutzen. Da das Ding selbst ne .NET Anwendung ist, dauert es aber ewig das Teil zu starten. Aber da dürfen wir Java-Jungs uns als letzte drüber aufregen


----------

